

Ask HN: Request Submission of Engineering Post of Stack Adoption - d_luaz

I am building StackBus (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stackbus.com&#x2F;) for users to share their stacks (languages, frameworks, tools, etc.) and about reasons of why to choose it and what they build with it.<p>I was thinking it would be better if we could archive articles on how certain company or product adopt certain stacks, such as:
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.pinterest.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;learn-stop-using-shiny-new-things-and-love-mysql
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.facebook.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;745068642270222&#x2F;fighting-spam-with-haskell&#x2F;
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techblog.netflix.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;netflix-likes-react.html<p>If you know of any articles of company or product adopting a certain stacks, do share it here :) thanks
======
avinoth
pardon me if it's obvious, but what's the difference between this and
stackshare.io ?

~~~
d_luaz
Similar but different.

stackshare.io like one liner, where I prefer people to be more descriptive on
why and how they use it.

It show Company XXX use this and that, but didn't show why they choose it, and
to do what.

StackBus also double up as your tech resume :)

